# Bass Scouting – Freshwater 4/11/10



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Let me know if you need some help keeping those pesky horse rides away from you fishing hole.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice expedition. Was the water clear? That fish is almost white!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

did i read you saw geese? ill leave the bass alone if you can give me some directions to the big birds


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

there is no pond in north florida that is safe for the haMm3r  ;D next thing you know you'll be dropping in from a helicopter  ;D pick it clean then leave [smiley=lolwsign.gif] we'll have to get forum member chasing tail up to jax. as we have them silly geese around my hood all the time ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Let me know if you need some help keeping those pesky horse rides away from you fishing hole.


Hmmm...not so much.  However, we should talk about that trip we planned. I should start having some time available soon.



> Nice expedition. Was the water clear? That fish is almost white!


Yeah, the water was very clear, bordering on blue and the bass all were a really pretty emerald color with white stomachs. They just looked healthy and clean. 



> Cool!


I wasn't bad. The black tshirt made it a bit warm, but the breeze helped. 



> did i read you saw geese? ill leave the bass alone if you can give me some directions to the big birds


You're just after the girls. ;D



> there is no pond in north florida that is safe for the haMm3r  ;D


 ;D ;D Nope. That is one thing I think I've become very good at. Most people will drive right by some woods or a field, or even business complexes or neighborhood ponds, and not even consider that there may be a fantastic fishing spot hidden in there somewhere. As long as there isn't a fence or signs, it's fair game to me. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote  As long as there isn't a fence or signs, it's fair game to me. ;D [/quote]

what i meant to say was " there is *no* pond in no. florida that is *safe* from the haMm3r   ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeff, ya gotta quit using them same old bass pictures over and over again. Next time take pictures of the girls on horseback holding them bass so we know it's something new.  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Jeff, ya gotta quit using them same old bass pictures over and over again. Next time take pictures of the girls on horseback holding them bass so we know it's something new.  ;D


First off,









Secondly, said pictures could be considered evidence if the wife ever found them, and like I stated before, I want to go back.


----------

